# SwitchMe App



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone use this? It is pretty cool, you can switch "profiles" and have totally different apps and accounts on each.

I set one up for my wife with her apps and accounts.

My only concern is when I want to upgrade my ROM can I just back it up with titanium backup or something and it will be good to go? There is no backup feature within the app itself.

It would be great if AOKP had profiles like CM10, but I will not switch to CM10 for that...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Does anyone use this? It is pretty cool, you can switch "profiles" and have totally different apps and accounts on each.
> 
> I set one up for my wife with her apps and accounts.
> 
> ...


CM10s profiles right now are not what you think. They are simply Settings profiles basically. Like "Home" "Work" "Out" etc whatever you name them. That way you can have it turn BT/WiFi etc on/off depending on which profile you select.

Oh and you make it sound like CM10 sucks. CM10 is awesome and runs perfectly on the N7.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't intend to make it sound like CM10 sucked, I just said I wasn't going to switch to CM10 for the profiles. I was unaware that they were setup for changing settings mostly. Good to know.

I have used Cyanogenmod for a long time, I have nothing but respect for that ROM, not to mention anyone who spends hours and hours of their personal time building ROMs for me to D/L for free. You can't complain about that..


----------

